# 182 hand polished bay



## Munchkin (Aug 13, 2007)

This is my own handy work so be gentle....


----------



## bill vts (Dec 20, 2006)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Nice work, have you got any fingers left?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice, and hard work too


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 13, 2007)

The tips of my thumb and index finger went numb for 3 to 4 days afterwards!


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice :thumb: Damn hard work by hand, fair play.


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Excellent work.


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

nice, think there more to come yet. What grade of wet and dry have you worked down to so far?


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## johny5 (Mar 8, 2006)

Bling, very nice dude, bet you smile everytime you pop the bonet


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 13, 2007)

A20 LEE - that was down to 1500 wet n' dry, then Autosol with wirewool, then Autosol with felt bobs on a dremel, then hand polish. Woul d have been more reflective if I had gone through some finer grades though!


johny5 - Sold it last week - got a CTR now so starting again!

I used graded diamond-impregnated rubber tips on a dremel for between the lettering and then down through the paper grades.


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

That looks fantastic, excellent job mate. Always wanted to do the inlet manifold on my beemer but never had the time.
Now we have a three month old baby my time is with him and the car is getting neglected.


----------



## trionic (Oct 3, 2006)

That would be a stunning job by machine, never mind by hand! Well done!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

very nice, i remember when i polished my redtop rocker cover my fingers were killing for ages. top work looks great


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Are all rocker covers metal underneath then?


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

that is some fine work there :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very nice, what wirewool did you use? and where can i get some


----------



## trionic (Oct 3, 2006)

Bailes1992 said:


> Are all rocker covers metal underneath then?


Generally yes! On modern engines they're usually cast aluminium.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

How did u do that!!! would love some of that for my car!!!


----------



## dodgy bob (Aug 4, 2007)

pimp mate looks proper


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That looks superb! :thumb:


----------



## AstraGSI Mark (Jun 10, 2007)

Awesome work, i'm wanting to do a similar thing to a couple of items in the bay of my astra. I want to do the crossover pipe and tophat. Hope i get as good as results as you an i'll be over the moon.


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

very nice its takes a loong time to do engine detailing ,looks awesome


----------



## BlackLightning (May 11, 2006)

Looks fantastic, mate I would be very proud if I was you.

Do you have a pic of how it looked beforehand?


----------

